# Coyote Donation



## Longfeather (Nov 27, 2007)

Coyote control.


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

I donate yearly by killing roughly a dozen or so where I hunt!!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

muleydeermaniac said:


> I donate yearly by killing roughly a dozen or so where I hunt!!


+1 Ditto!


----------



## Pops2 (Jul 28, 2010)

the surest way to bring a population down is to put a price on. if people can earn a living by killing something, the best will & they will bring it down.


----------



## ROI (Jul 13, 2009)

I would be more interested in knowing why people donated and why they didn't. 

I donated because I think it is one piece of the solution. It seemed like a very easy way for an average joe to do something.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

ROI said:


> I donated because I think it is one piece of the solution. It seemed like a very easy way for an average joe to do something.


+1. Giving it to the pro's is the best way to have an impact IMHO.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

I donated $20 to try and get off the Black Ball List. :mrgreen: 

But really I wanted to put my money where my mouth is and support predator management. Not that I believe killing coyotes is the answer to our problems but it is a piece to the puzzle.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I did not. Because they are not going to use that money to go out and kill them. If they are how are they doing it ? I will kill them by my self when I see them.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I donate every year when I apply. I can go out and kill a coyote myself, but I'd rather the professionals do it at the right time so it helps deer the most.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

dkhntrdstn said:


> I did not. Because they are not going to use that money to go out and kill them. If they are how are they doing it ? I will kill them by my self when I see them.


They earmark the money for coyote control. They use the US Fish and Wildlife service to do aerial gunning, trapping, and hunt them from the ground. They spend about $470k annually to do this and kill about 2000 coyotes annually in this manner in critical deer habitat.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

$235 per dog? I need a new job!


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Hell no I didnt donate, there is no fun in that. Ill contribute by lowering the population with my own rifle.


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

I donate every time. I figure that the professionals know when and where it needs it the most and have the capabilities to do it in ways and places that I don't. I also go out and try to get as many as I can myself, that way it sorta puts a double dose of hurt on em.


----------



## Mrad (Mar 25, 2011)

Is there any guarantee that donated money is actually used for coyote control?


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

Mrad said:


> Is there any guarantee that donated money is actually used for coyote control?


According to bullsnot there is.


bullsnot said:


> They earmark the money for coyote control. They use the US Fish and Wildlife service to do aerial gunning, trapping, and hunt them from the ground. They spend about $470k annually to do this and kill about 2000 coyotes annually in this manner in critical deer habitat.


I'm not sure where this is written, but it's what I've always heard. Say 80,000 people put in for deer every year (which is the rough average for the last ten years) and each one of em put in a measly five bucks, that adds up to an extra $400,000 that the DWR can use on yotes. I wish more people donated. I just figure that a 5-10 dollar donation is not gonna make or break the bank. That's just a few less red bulls for me


----------



## Mrad (Mar 25, 2011)

That great if it's used for coyote control. I've donated here and there in the past, but I'm skeptical that it gets used effectively to kill coyotes.


----------



## cacherinthewry (Dec 20, 2007)

I don't donate because 1)I'll shoot them myself and 2)I'm already paying for it with my taxes. But I'm curious...how much money does Farm Bureau put toward coyote control? I figure farmers/ranchers do as I do, but they benefit as much or more from coyote control, so I would hope their representative group contributes on behalf of their constituents. Is there an optional fee for ranchers to pay into control measures?


----------



## Beast (Apr 4, 2010)

They charge a 0.25 cents per head everytime you get a Brand Inspection for Cattle. (for Predator control)


----------



## cacherinthewry (Dec 20, 2007)

How often do you have to get a brand inspection?


----------



## Homer (Sep 1, 2011)

Pops2 said:


> the surest way to bring a population down is to put a price on. if people can earn a living by killing something, the best will & they will bring it down.


Just ask Don!!!! :O•-:


----------



## Homer (Sep 1, 2011)

bullsnot said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > I did not. Because they are not going to use that money to go out and kill them. If they are how are they doing it ? I will kill them by my self when I see them.
> ...


Where are you finding this number? If this is true, they could stop today, open a 25 dollar statewide bounty and kill roughly 5.5 dogs for the same money!! Heck, make the bounty 50, or even 100 dollars, its still more dogs and less money per dog. This then frees up government workers to do other things. This is something UWC should be working towards.


----------



## sharpshooter (Nov 17, 2010)

I will continue to shoot them myself. I watched them 2 weeks ago shoot/shoot at a dog from the helicopter. They flew this area for about 15 minutes and shot about a dozens shots in about a 20 second time frame. I have permission from the cattle rancher to hunt this land and I was able to take one that same week. There are still several more coyotes I plan on taking up there.

I think the last figure I seen for aerial gunning was an average of $1,000+ a dog. Sorry, but that is not a smart way of spending the funds. I think we are on the right track with the bounty that has been proposed. You can donate to me if you would like. I promise you will get more "bang for your buck".


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I donated about 20 bucks I think. I'm disappointed to see so many people didn't and have such cynical attitudes towards it.


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

colorcountrygunner said:


> I donated about 20 bucks I think. I'm disappointed to see so many people didn't and have such cynical attitudes towards it.


Exactly what I was thinking. I didn't know so many people had zero trust in the DWR.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Last Man Standing said:


> colorcountrygunner said:
> 
> 
> > I donated about 20 bucks I think. I'm disappointed to see so many people didn't and have such cynical attitudes towards it.
> ...


Donating a measly 5 bucks is an easy way to at least do SOMETHING to help the deer herd out regardless of how effective you think it might be. I hope all the people who oppose contributing to the predator fund are doing something more than sitting on their thumbs and complaining about how hunting in Utah is going down the crapper.


----------



## DarKHorN (Mar 4, 2012)

sharpshooter said:


> I will continue to shoot them myself. I watched them 2 weeks ago shoot/shoot at a dog from the helicopter. They flew this area for about 15 minutes and shot about a dozens shots in about a 20 second time frame. I have permission from the cattle rancher to hunt this land and I was able to take one that same week. There are still several more coyotes I plan on taking up there.
> 
> I think the last figure I seen for aerial gunning was an average of $1,000+ a dog. Sorry, but that is not a smart way of spending the funds. I think we are on the right track with the bounty that has been proposed. You can donate to me if you would like. I promise you will get more "bang for your buck".


$1000 per dog OMG :shock: :shock: :shock: What a waste of money Im glad I didnt donate now :mrgreen:


----------



## Homer (Sep 1, 2011)

I'd like it if someone could show me where they are coming up with these numbers, cost per dog????


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

DarKHorN said:


> $1000 per dog OMG :shock: :shock: :shock: What a waste of money Im glad I didnt donate now :mrgreen:





Homer said:


> I'd like it if someone could show me where they are coming up with these numbers, cost per dog????


I agree with you Homer, I find it hard to believe that they would think $1000 a dog would be cost effective. Even as much as everybody here distrusts our DWR, I highly doubt they're wantonly wasting yote money like that.


----------



## Homer (Sep 1, 2011)

bullsnot said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > I did not. Because they are not going to use that money to go out and kill them. If they are how are they doing it ? I will kill them by my self when I see them.
> ...


Please show your math?????


----------



## wilky (Jun 19, 2011)

my attitude is i wont donate as when i am scouting the areas i plan on hunting i will go early and hunt the yotes myself my thinking is for $10 i can buy a box of 20 rounds and can take out at least 10+ yotes 
i have the rifle and in that area and may aswell do my part

If we can free up the DWR to catch poachers and help inprove the deer and elk habitats and the hunters pitch in more with the yote problem we all win 

just i idea maybe there should be a requirement for each hunter to take at least 1 yote per tag. Or a point system that allows a hunter to get a tag for X amount of yotes killed 

(just a idea and may also help keep some of the idiots from giving us a bad name and being a danger to themselves and others ).


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The last 3 years while I have been scouting my hunting area in Utah for deer I have seen exactly 1 coyote. I know that they are out there but I am more concerned in trying to find the deer and not trying to get a coyote to come into a call. 

In my book it is a lot easier to donate a couple of bucks than for me to have to take the time away from other activities while I am scouting for deer or elk.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I think it is great that guys are killing yotes. However, unless it is done at the right time and in the right area the return (in terms of the deer herd) isn't as great. Maybe letting hunters know what areas and when would help out. Only then should a bounty be paid or credit given towards a tag/etc.


----------



## sharpshooter (Nov 17, 2010)

For those of you disputing the cost of aerial gunning, chew on this for a minute. The figure given on this link is $600 a coyote. Keep in mind this is all coyotes that state officials take. The price to fly and kill the dogs is a lot higher.

I am not against aerial hunting, but it is not the best method from a money standpoint.

"Currently, USDA Wildlife Services removes approximately 4,500 coyotes statewide. This important program targets coyotes impacting agriculture and mule deer fawns. This program is administered in cooperation with the Utah Department of Agriculture and Utah DWR using almost $950,000 in private and state funds. At an estimated cost of up to $600 per coyote on mule deer areas, due to the cost of these control efforts, consistent removal is not provided annually in most problem areas. By providing funding for a second helicopter, existing control efforts can be increased and mule deer and agriculture control work can be performed on the same days in different areas."

Here is the link.
http://biggameforever.org/blog/2012/02/ ... deer-herd/


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

A 40lb bucket of 1080 costs $50. It would be more cost effective to operate poison stations with 24/7 monitoring. Then helicopter hunting. 

But an even better idea is to train DH's and sportsman to conduct coyote control. And prescribe times and places. If it is true that timing is the ticket to a proper control program. Make them pay a fee for the training and the labor is fee of charge. 

I'd like to see these Gov trappers fulfill HO's on cougar with the choppers. If they are not reached by the hunting public. 

I figure the dollars spent on professional coyote management is nothing compared to the 100s of millions put into habitat restoration. At least coyote control saves a few thousand deer from a early death. Habitat restoration as I have witnessed has probably contributed to thousands of deer deaths and reduced capacity. Same with the 10s of millions in hwy fencing IMO it kills more deer then it saves.


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

sharpshooter,
Your numbers don't line up with the numbers the DWR posts up. 
Here's what they say,
[attachment=0:18xnoper]predchart.jpg[/attachment:18xnoper]
This chart is for spending done by the DWR and the USDA. Together, money spent on yotes and money on other predators doesn't even add up to 800,000. I'd love to see how everybody would suddenly be in favor of the DWR's coyote control if they ever stopped. Truth of the matter is, they're doing a ton more about the problem than anyone else is.
Here's a link to their info...http://wildlife.utah.gov/pdf/fact_sheets/predators.pdf


----------



## Beast (Apr 4, 2010)

cacherinthewry said:


> How often do you have to get a brand inspection?


Before moving cattle out of state, whether or not a change of ownership is involved. 
Before selling cattle at an auction.
Before slaughter.
When selling cattle by private treaty.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Homer said:


> Please show your math?????


Patience is a virtue.

Here is part of the report. This speaks specifically to funds that come from the division, not funds that also come from other sources. Fiscal 2011 the division spent $475k to kill 2,002 coyotes. That is roughly $237.26 per coyote.

Sounds expensive but they kill a lot of coyotes that hunters will never kill, at the right time of year when they impact breeding the most in the areas that will most help deer.

Going back to the $237.26 per coyote, again it sounds like a lot but if you take out either a pregnant female or a female that has pups you just took out a whole littler. Hunters can do their part and are part of the solution but this program does things that hunters don't.

The money you donate to coyote control does in fact go back to coyote control. And for the record your tax dollars do not go to the division. The division is a self funded entity.
[attachment=0:3i0w0g9e]Coyote Report.png[/attachment:3i0w0g9e]
[attachment=1:3i0w0g9e]Coyote Report 2.png[/attachment:3i0w0g9e]


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Homer said:


> Where are you finding this number? If this is true, they could stop today, open a 25 dollar statewide bounty and kill roughly 5.5 dogs for the same money!! Heck, make the bounty 50, or even 100 dollars, its still more dogs and less money per dog. This then frees up government workers to do other things. This is something UWC should be working towards.


The problem with the bounty Homer is that if you kill 800 coyotes in the West Desert you may save what, 1 deer? If you don't kill coyotes in fawning grounds you don't do a lot of good. If you kill coyotes during certain times of the year unless you can kill a significant portion of the total coyote population you do very little good because they will just go into breeding overdrive if the food source is there. There are certain coyotes that hunters will never kill.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying don't kill coyotes because it's pointless. I'm just saying that the coyote control program was designed to work in conjunction with hunters as two different tools. The coyote control program targets very specific areas at very specific times of the year and they get a lot of coyotes that are hunter educated and hunters will never kill.

Call your local county and ask them how many people actually come in and claim their bounty. You'd have to make the bounty much higher to give people a real incentive because by the time people pay for gear and fuel the bounty doesn't make financial sense to people to try and hunt coyotes for monetary gain. The bounty is just a nice little bonus that few actually take advantage of.


----------



## sharpshooter (Nov 17, 2010)

It's funny you mention the bounty in place bullsnot. It's about impossible to find out how to claim a bounty. It's like a secret club as is now. 

Sanpete County has/had one of the biggest deer herds in the state. I watched the chopper by my house a few weeks ago shooting at coyotes. I will agree it's an excellent place to take care of some yotes due to the livestock and wintering ground for deer. I did most of the damage the day before although it sounded like they may have got 1 or 2 dogs. I have had my best year yet on coyotes. I feel like I have made a difference locally for the deer and livestock taking several in a real small area.

This leads to my question. Could you tell me where I can claim this bounty in Sanpete County? I would like to take advantage of it. With one of the biggest herds in the state and a huge livestock county I am sure you can help me out with this. I have sent several emails including to sfw with no answer. Also any other bounty info would be nice. I can travel. The hunting is starting to heat up. Thanks


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

sharpshooter said:


> It's funny you mention the bounty in place bullsnot. It's about impossible to find out how to claim a bounty. It's like a secret club as is now.


Good question and I've sent out some emails asking that very question. I called the San Pete County clerks office and they are telling me that San Pete County specifically no longer offers a coyote bounty.

I'll update you once I get more info.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

sharpshooter said:


> It's funny you mention the bounty in place bullsnot. It's about impossible to find out how to claim a bounty. It's like a secret club as is now.
> 
> Sanpete County has/had one of the biggest deer herds in the state. I watched the chopper by my house a few weeks ago shooting at coyotes. I will agree it's an excellent place to take care of some yotes due to the livestock and wintering ground for deer. I did most of the damage the day before although it sounded like they may have got 1 or 2 dogs. I have had my best year yet on coyotes. I feel like I have made a difference locally for the deer and livestock taking several in a real small area.
> 
> This leads to my question. Could you tell me where I can claim this bounty in Sanpete County? I would like to take advantage of it. With one of the biggest herds in the state and a huge livestock county I am sure you can help me out with this. I have sent several emails including to sfw with no answer. Also any other bounty info would be nice. I can travel. The hunting is starting to heat up. Thanks


I'm almost 100% confident that Sanpete doesn't do a bounty.


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

sharpshooter said:


> It's funny you mention the bounty in place bullsnot. It's about impossible to find out how to claim a bounty. It's like a secret club as is now.


I've always found it sort of difficult, but I've always manage to get the info I was looking for in less than a day. I think it might be the way you're contacting them.



sharpshooter said:


> This leads to my question. Could you tell me where I can claim this bounty in Sanpete County? I would like to take advantage of it. With one of the biggest herds in the state and a huge livestock county I am sure you can help me out with this. I have sent several emails including to sfw with no answer. Also any other bounty info would be nice. I can travel. The hunting is starting to heat up. Thanks


It's almost always the county courthouse. My biggest tip is never to email. Email is the least efficient way to contact government entities in Utah. I almost never get responses to mine, whether it be to a congressman, a police department, or the DOGM. Calling is second but first on the list is going in person. Your's would be the Sanpete County Courthouse: 160 North Main Manti, Utah. They can always ignore a ringing phone or email, but not an irate individual in their lobby. Sad thing is, you sort of have to become a pain in the *** to get things done anymore. I don't know if Sanpete still does one, might not according to bullsnot. But down here in Iron County they make you fill out a coyote affidavit to turn in with the ears. You can download it of their website.


----------

